# Question on inbreeding in potential puppy purchase



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am not a breeder but what you are talking about is something called back breeding, I am sure others will chime in but in the meantime here is an article about it

SUCCESSFUL DOG BREEDING, LINEBREEDING, INBREEDING, OUTCROSSING


----------



## ChristinaLucia (Feb 1, 2018)

twyla said:


> I am not a breeder but what you are talking about is something called back breeding, I am sure others will chime in but in the meantime here is an article about it
> 
> SUCCESSFUL DOG BREEDING, LINEBREEDING, INBREEDING, OUTCROSSING


Thank you very much for this link!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this link. It's a great explanation of types of breeding strategies. So, Christina, whether or not the breeding of a son to his mother was good or bad depends upon the qualities of those two individuals and the background behind them. If you can, ask the breeder about why that particular breeding was done. They should be happy to explain; if not, look elsewhere.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is line or back breeding, but as Johanna notes it is not necessarily an incorrect strategy if there is good rationale behind it. Javelin's breeders are pretty traditional line breeders, but with it being well planned they produce lovely and talented dogs.


----------

